# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...10/16/22



## jd56 (Oct 16, 2022)

Finally got internet this morning. In the mountains fishing again. 

So, let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 16, 2022)

A few items I got from Texas Swap Meet . Every year I bring stuff to sell not this year. I elected to walk around and enjoy others and poke around


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 16, 2022)

Good luck fishing, JD! I scored this muscle bike hornlte from @acurint , got a set of whitewall Stud tires and an original and well worn bonafide Klunker 5!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 16, 2022)

My nice haul from the Hurst Texas swap. What I believe is a Columbia model 47 tandem, a Sterling tandem, nickel plated Racycle frame, big box of NOS Torrington spoke and nips, NOS 24 single tubes, NOS wood rim set, and a bunch of not shown wheels and small. Columbia tandem has heavy duty teens wheels with eclipse front hub. Overall it was a great time hanging with good people!


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 16, 2022)

These are items I was lucky enough to buy at the Copake swap meet and a Facebook slot car find. I finally found the rear rack for my twin bar that alone was worth the trip to me. I was equally as glad to see people I haven’t seen in a long while.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 16, 2022)

Got this sweet older Park PRS-6 work stand, it’s a great backup to my others. Everything works great on it.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 16, 2022)

missed out on going to copake ,bummer,but was able to pick up a frame ,saddle and tires to finish this colorflow


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 16, 2022)

Facebook Marketplace find, early 30's Schwinn. Did have two lights, a basket, and one schwinn rim on it. First thing I did when I got home was remove it all. It also came with a neat bicycle registration tag with the band saying the name of the town on it also.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 16, 2022)

Sunday Show & tell, well this week all I have is the tell part. This week I got a memory I'll never forget, my buddy of 35 plus years, a biker / dragracer (Harleys & `40 willys pickup gasser) lost his leg in a horrible motorcycle accident. Well yesterday I got to watch him walk his daughter down the Isle at her wedding. Hes been thru alot  of crap in his life and I know this means little to the Cabe but it meant alot to me, thanks for letting me bore you this morning.


----------



## The classic roll (Oct 16, 2022)

Last weeks find not bike related but art. This find is by far my greatest find in my life! It is real Meiji period bronze Yoshida work in Kyoto. First appraisal over 2,000 dollars and offer to buy. How old this could be the Meiji time period can range from around 1860 to 1912.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2022)

Late Friday night, I had a couple bikes ready to take to Hurst, had just finished up watching my grandsons team get a win in district play.  An ad for an old bike in central Oklahoma showed up on the marketplace, the lady had just posted it when I replied.  So yesterday morning, instead of going south to Hurst I went north to Oklahoma and picked up this old thing instead.

From what I understand it is a 1942 war time model Cycle Truck, the black out accessories have been painted silver.  Dug through the outbuildings and couldn't find the basket, brackets or drop stand.  Did find a saddle, pedals and chain though.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2022)

The classic roll said:


> Last weeks find not bike related but art. This find is by far my greatest find in my life! It is real Meiji period bronze Yoshida work in Kyoto. First appraisal over 2,000 dollars and offer to buy. How old this could be the Meiji time period can range from around 1860 to 1912.View attachment 1713417
> View attachment 1713418
> 
> View attachment 1713419
> ...



beautiful, where’d you find it?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 16, 2022)

A couple of ads for Delta , I have the early 1932 Gangway horn & 1924 Gold stripe
Headset  but didn’t have advertisements for them yet . And an NOS  not reproduction
Delta , Colombia Headlight


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 16, 2022)

A couple tanks and bikes. The bfg is now one of my favorites.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 16, 2022)

No bike stuff to share this week but have some grips in the mail coming.

I finished an Elgin moto bike yesterday so I guess I have something new to ride.



I was lucky enough to catch 2 of my favorite bands at the Fillmore in Denver Thursday night.
Helmet 



Clutch










The energy in the theatre was amazing! One of the best concerts I've seen & still buzzing from the experience. 🤘  😝  🤘
I also got some cool schwag. One of the best quality hoodies I've been lucky to have. After a wash this thing is super plush & actually fits my ridiculously long arms!!🤣🤣


Clutch t-shirt. Front



Back



Hat & embroidered patch.



I can't wait to ride my new bike today at the Denver OBC ride sporting my new hoodie.(should have got 2 @ $45 cuz this one is going to get worn a lot) Weather is going to be upper 50's so should be perfect!👍


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 16, 2022)

No bike stuff.  A bunch of NOS  model kits from the 60s.
Last 2 are unopened hobby packs offered in 1965 during the holiday season.


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 16, 2022)

A lot of people were after this little guy… he was shaking and shivering so had to be kept warm…
Big shout out to @Glenn Rhein for picking this Silverking trike up for me… I haven’t been active as I normally should be, life is funny that way! Enjoy the ride!!! First pic is at Copake, second in Glenn’s van, third is where I first saw it from the seller.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 16, 2022)

ratrodz said:


> A lot of people were after this little guy… he was shaking and shivering so had to be kept warm…



Awesome!  Congratulations Aaron.  I'll get to see this little one in person.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 16, 2022)

Well....this happened on Friday.  March of 67 Schwinn Cycle Truck wearing some of the nicest original paint ive seen on one!  Original basket, sign and seat may still be buried in the warehouse so Lord willing we’ll find it later.
Basket is an old black Wald i thru on for now.


----------



## rstytnsp (Oct 16, 2022)

Finally made a front wheel. Looks semi bike-like now, although with wrong bars/stem and wrong crank.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 16, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> A couple tanks and bikes. The bfg is now one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 1713468
> 
> ...



Damn Santi!!  This will go down as one of the most epic weekly hauls to date. Nicely  done.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 16, 2022)

Sweet Schwinn survivor! CWC ladies prewar. Found my Genesee price brothers cash register light at my house! if that counts? Cash register was found in a persons back yard fire pit. glad the wind was blowing in the right direction that day and it somehow survived!


----------



## iceman (Oct 16, 2022)

Another odd ball. Apparently it was bought new by the original owner. (102 years young) In 1940. I can not find a manufacture‘s mark on it. It is chain drive solid, rubber tires and it steers by pulling the reins. The covering is goat skin and the mane and tail are wool. It now sits in front of the window in the kitchen. NO other bike has ever made it to this prestigious location.😀. Looks like it was a good week for finding treasures.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Oct 16, 2022)

Copake scores + parts I picked up last week that I never got to post.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 16, 2022)

Forgot this non bike related find.  Kinda cool retro surfer vibe.  NOS double kit with poster.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 16, 2022)

Received a couple badges this past week


----------



## stezell (Oct 16, 2022)

Silver King had to have a prince somewhere, definitely went to the right guy, Aaron.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 16, 2022)

BRad90 said:


> Facebook Marketplace find, early 30's Schwinn. Did have two lights, a basket, and one schwinn rim on it. First thing I did when I got home was remove it all. It also came with a neat bicycle registration tag with the band saying the name of the town on it also.
> 
> View attachment 1713414View attachment 1713415View attachment 1713416



Best lose that front fender too ! ( Lol ). Nice FB score !


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 16, 2022)

A couple more nice, old parts this week.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 16, 2022)

Picked up a homemade bicycle rack for free. Put it to good use.


----------



## catfish (Oct 16, 2022)

Last night I got these from my friend who plays bass for ZZ Top.
It was an amazing show.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 16, 2022)

Participating with Copake remotely was both frustrating and fun.  Sadly internet glitchery prevented some bids to occur so who knows what would have been with a few bicycles; no more soap box chatter about that.  I was targeting 24" projects for a couple early motorized projects.  A few of these (Iver Johnson, Cleveland, and the Spalding) will be coming my way plus this Steffey engine, and this lovely Regal I am swooning over.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 16, 2022)

This is my show and tell. 45,or 46 BFG dx. Snagged fairly close to home. Price-free. Value-priceless.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 16, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Best lose that front fender too ! ( Lol ). Nice FB score !



I agree with you there. Left it one just to use it to prop the frame up a little better.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Oct 16, 2022)

I bought a chevy blazer from a nice guy last week....while talking, old bikes came up, and he said he had an old huffy in his shed he would throw in the deal....to be nice i said sure, thinking it was an old 10 speed.....showed up today and he gave me a cool little original schwinn flying star...i tried to give him a few bucks, but he said no......that's cool.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 16, 2022)

Got a sweet ‘56 Cushman/Allstate 811-30 from @Goldenrod! Rides like a dream!


----------



## The classic roll (Oct 16, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> beautiful, where’d you find it?



In a box of free stuff on the side of the road!


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Oct 16, 2022)

Picked up a couple ND wrenches and a new porcelain light for the workbench.


----------



## catfish (Oct 16, 2022)

I also got some stuff at the Copake swap. Mostly smalls, and pedals.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hawthorne Mustang, Fairlady, Schwinn sign and a couple plates.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 16, 2022)

It was just a regular grind week until this chrome '64/'65 Spaceliner literally rolled in the front door! This town is pretty creepy but it gets even more so as Halloween approaches, and this particular guys displays are not to miss! I keep finding sealed snacks on my ride home, those will be good for later but first... Last night for Dairy Joy before they close for the season


----------



## higgens (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks to @Krakatoa for the hook up on the new projects


----------



## RJWess (Oct 16, 2022)

I have picked these pinewood derby cars up over the years. I like the unique ones but this is the most unique I have seen. It measures in at 16" inches. Weighted at the bottom. I have never seen one this large. Maybe from a adult league from back in the day?????


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2022)

I spent the weekend in Denton NC at the AMCA Southern Nationals where I was showing my ‘57 Sportster. It scored a 98 1/2 points and earned its Senior award. I also ran into my good friend Todd who gifted me a mix of original and repo literature to include a complete copy of the 1920 Indian bicycle catalog. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Oct 16, 2022)

Got my fully restored Eco Meter from a guy out in eastern Canada that specializes in restoring these, mounted it in my outer Man Cave ( garage) and will hook up the air in the Spring. Fond memories of filling up bicycle tires and vintage car tires at the "service stations" back in the day. If I recall, last one I saw was "modern" ( at a 7-ll?) and cost a dollar to get air!

I took delivery of another Krate this week. A fully restored Grey Ghost disc. All correct frame/'71 parts except repro seat and tires. I quickly added brake lever covers and flagged valve caps, a correct Huret speedo and drive/cable, and lucked into a nice color match ( in my opinion) 1970 local plate yesterday. If I can nail the correct plate by year, it's a bonus, but color and close year count for plenty with me.

I got back into collecting vintage toy outboards like I did back in the '90's. Note "Wamo" wheelie bar T-shirt on the photographer! I have another stand in the mail. The stand is a well done repro of the originals that would be at retail/hobby stores/push button/motor runs/prop spins and light comes on. More motors coming. I remember my kids ( now 31 and 24) especially Son age 31 loving to push the buttons and make them run as a fun action. Before cell phones!! Ha! Kids played with toys!


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 16, 2022)

Picked up a couple lights !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 16, 2022)

And a couple Klaxons.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 16, 2022)

I haven’t posted in a while.  But I was excited to find this, this weekend.  Smoking deal and also gotta girls bike to go with it.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 16, 2022)

Arrington said:


> I haven’t posted in a while.  But I was excited to find this, this weekend.  Smoking deal and also gotta girls bike to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 1714046
> 
> ...



What about the sign! Wow


----------



## Arrington (Oct 16, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> What about the sign! Wow



Sign I picked up a few months ago and I got it picked up from the neon shop!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 16, 2022)

Arrington said:


> Sign I picked up a few months ago and I got it picked up from the neon shop!



A beauty!! Is it all original?


----------



## nick tures (Oct 16, 2022)

few seats from Joe, and a nice black seat from @acurint


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2022)

Not much lately, but I did snag a few things at last Sunday's Rose Bowl flea market.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 17, 2022)

Bump art piecs


----------



## Arrington (Oct 17, 2022)

Nashman said:


> A beauty!! Is it all original?



Yes it’s a old porcelain sign, I got from a friend.


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2022)

.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 17, 2022)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Copake scores + parts I picked up last week that I never got to post.
> View attachment 1713607



What're the twisted spokes for/from??


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 17, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> It was just a regular grind week until this chrome '64/'65 Spaceliner literally rolled in the front door! This town is pretty creepy but it gets even more so as Halloween approaches, and this particular guys displays are not to miss! I keep finding sealed snacks on my ride home, those will be good for later but first... Last night for Dairy Joy before they close for the season
> 
> 
> View attachment 1713830



Now I need a Frisch's Big Boy photo op!


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2022)

.


----------



## Thee (Oct 17, 2022)

biker said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1714498



Leaf springs ? What ? That is way cool


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Oct 17, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> What're the twisted spokes for/from??



Idk if the go to any specific bike but heres an ad for them.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 18, 2022)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Idk if the go to any specific bike but heres an ad for them. View attachment 1714964



Neat!


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 18, 2022)

Sunday Show and tell (post #9) I talked about my buddy walking his daughter down the Isle at her wedding, I didn't know my wife had this pic on her phone. I tried to ad it to my post but couldn't, so here it is.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 19, 2022)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Idk if the go to any specific bike but heres an ad for them. View attachment 1714964


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 22, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> No bike stuff to share this week but have some grips in the mail coming.
> 
> I finished an Elgin moto bike yesterday so I guess I have something new to ride.View attachment 1713441
> 
> ...



Clutch and helmet, good line up


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 23, 2022)

Rustngrease said:


> Clutch and helmet, good line up




Memorable for sure! One of the best shows I've seen. The energy was insane! Neill Fallon even said, " Man, you guys don't slow down, do you? Well, I've got something that'll calm you down. A F______ theramine!!!" Then the theramine didn't work during the song & didn't slow anyone down. 😂  😂 "Last time I buy a used theramine on ebay for $250!!" he says.🤣

Still kinda buzzing from the experience....


----------

